# two periods in one cycle



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

this cycle i have had two periods, still having the second one, i have never had anything like this happen before. in a normal cycle i have a week of pain and cramos and then my period lasts about 3/4 days. this cycle i have had this twice, should i be worried about this? i am putting it down to stress, i hope it is just that! xXx


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

It is possible that it is stress.. stress can do funny things to the ol cycle.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

i hope it is stress! its totally shocked me this month, i dont like it! xXx


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Things like this just sometimes happen. I wouldnt worry too much if it doesnt happen frequently. Our bodies go through so many hormonal changes due to age and other factors.A simple change in diet, stress, or activity can throw you off.Keep an eye on things, and if it persists, get checked out, but dont worry about it too much.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

i have been going to the gym more recently, my diet has changed, on a wheat and gluten free diet, and i have got a new job which i am starting in a few weeks. i guess i have got a lot of new stuff going on! thsnks for replying both of you, its put my mind at ease.xXx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you go back to normal, or only do this once in a while, I would let the doctor know at your next check up that this happened. Stress can do this to some women. If it keeps it up over the next couple of months I would get an appointment set up, just to get things checked out rather than waiting for the next regular check up.K.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks kath, i will do that. im hoping next month it will go back to normal! lol but judging by how this month has gone, you just never know! xXx


----------

